# 6 Ft Bed Ford Dually



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A friend of mine just purchased a 2004 1ton Crew Cab Dually with a Powerstroke diesel. The truck has a 6 ft bed instead of 8 ft. It looks strange







Has anyone ever heard or seen one before?

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> A friend of mine just purchased a 2004 1ton Crew Cab Dually with a Powerstroke diesel. The truck has a 6 ft bed instead of 8 ft. It looks strange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I've seen one around here...

seems to me they were pulling a gooseneck horse trailer.

Maybe they are a special order item??

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't seen one around here yet









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'llo have to admit I've never really noticed onhe.

Never noticed a goose-necked horse, either, though.

Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I'llo have to admit I've never really noticed onhe.
> 
> Never noticed a goose-necked horse, either, though.
> 
> ...




















Those are the ones that are on the way to the glue factory..









Steve


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I've seen them on the lots for a few years.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

There is one parked around the corner from me. Also, one of the guys that I shoot with has one. They do look a little strange!

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Special order as I recall, dealer here said they sell very few of them but some folks do request them. They do look strange just to much wheel well for the bed.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't know, sounds like an ideal TV for a fiver to me. Those things are big enough as it is, and if your primary use is to pull a trailer, the eight foot bed really doesn't do much other than add length.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > I'llo have to admit I've never really noticed onhe.
> ...


LOL

Thor


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I've been looking for one. According to my closest dealer (and Ford's website) they are only available in white or black, and King Ranch package is not available.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I don't know, sounds like an ideal TV for a fiver to me. Those things are big enough as it is, and if your primary use is to pull a trailer, the eight foot bed really doesn't do much other than add length.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]78623[/snapback]​


Shortbeds and Fivers aren't a real good mix. With many, though not all, trailers a slightly tight turn will have nosecone shaking hands with back of cab. Ugly and expensive, and embarrassing when you call the insurance guy. Slider hitches are supposed to take care of that; the automatic ones are spendy and the manual ones just something else to get out of the truck and set and reset. I think of 8 foot beds as I do basements - it's the cheapest space you can buy.

Slug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> Shortbeds and Fivers aren't a real good mix.Â
> Slug
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate that situation and since a 5er may be in our future, our short bed F-250 may present problems. But at least the normal short bed Super Duty is 6-feet 8-inches...... it's better than 6-feet and no inches.

Reason why we didn't get the 8 foot bed is with the crew cab, the short bed is all the wheelbase I want. And yes, those Superglide hitches sure are pricey. They will set a person back about 3 grand.







What do they think they are? A Hensley?









Bill


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I appreciate that situation and since a 5er may be in our future, our short bed F-250 may present problems. But at least the normal short bed Super Duty is 6-feet 8-inches...... it's better than 6-feet and no inches.

Reason why we didn't get the 8 foot bed is with the crew cab, the short bed is all the wheelbase I want. And yes, those Superglide hitches sure are pricey. They will set a person back about 3 grand.







What do they think they are? A Hensley?









Bill
[snapback]78822[/snapback]​[/quote]

167" is too much wheelbase? The whole thing is only 21', 4"... Just takes a little practice, and care in choosing your parking spot. In the average parking lot, it's more like a docking operation than parking, but it's getting easier.

Slug


----------

